# Newbie Import Vehicle Question



## benzark (Sep 5, 2010)

The answer is probably obvious, but I cannot seem to find it spelled out definitely.

If I and traveling companion temporarily import a motor home and a towed vehicle is that the absolute limit for vehicles allowed for two people? If another vehicle is registered to a corporation owned by us, is the corporation considered another entity and allowed to import a vehicle?

The situation is that the RV would be stored most of the time and reserved for trips around Mexico. The towed vehicle is a Suzuki Samurai, which is a little small and cramped for everyday use all year long. It would be great for around town, but not much else.

We are in Ajijic in the "company car" now and need to return to the USA for a short time in October, and the company car was imported in my name, as both my name and the corporate name appear on the title and registration, and it was easier just to have it associated with my tourist visa.

We have purchased a house and plan to get the current equivalent of the FM3 asap. Our 6 months is up in mid February.

This situation may be just too convoluted for an answer. I am thinking about forgetting the whole motor home idea, but thought I would ask if anyone knew the answer. 

Thanks, 
George


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you got the ten year permit for the RV, that's OK. However you can't leave the Suzuki in Mexico when you leave the country, unless you already have your 'no inmigrante visa', which replaces the old FM3. That vehicle is only legal in Mexico while your immigration status is legal. As such, it becomes an illegal vehicle when you exit and your FMM or FMT becomes invalid, as it does on departure, regardless of the expiry date indicated. This is also true for the RV if you did not get the ten year permit.
So, if you sort that out, you may not import another vehicle in your own name, or the corporate name. However, a spouse or other person could do so if the second vehicle were re-titled in the other person's name.


----------



## benzark (Sep 5, 2010)

RV and Suzuki are both titled in both names. We have always gotten the 10 year permit on the motor home on previous trips. So If I understand correctly we can return to USA in the company car (Honda), I come back to Mexico in the RV towing the Suzuki. I can get a 10 year permit for the RV in my name, in addition to the Honda which is already in my name, and traveling companion can follow me down in the Honda, which already has a valid permit, which we will not surrender when we exit because our tourist visas are good until next February, and my traveling companion will put the Suzuki on his tourist visa which will still be valid at the time or re-entry. Whew! Think that will work??

Then if we do not get the FM3 in time, we will have to take both the Suzuki and Honda back out of the country. I might just wait until next year to get the motor home down here just to make sure, but it is good to know that it is doable.

Thanks,
George






RVGRINGO said:


> If you got the ten year permit for the RV, that's OK. However you can't leave the Suzuki in Mexico when you leave the country, unless you already have your 'no inmigrante visa', which replaces the old FM3. That vehicle is only legal in Mexico while your immigration status is legal. As such, it becomes an illegal vehicle when you exit and your FMM or FMT becomes invalid, as it does on departure, regardless of the expiry date indicated. This is also true for the RV if you did not get the ten year permit.
> So, if you sort that out, you may not import another vehicle in your own name, or the corporate name. However, a spouse or other person could do so if the second vehicle were re-titled in the other person's name.


----------



## benzark (Sep 5, 2010)

*Oops!*

I just re-read your answer, and you said the tourist visa becomes invalid when I leave the country? I asked that question at the border, and they told me it was valid for multiple exits/entries within the 6 month validity of the visa. 

I think these new rules may have many people confused, perhaps even the Banjercito folks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here's the 'catch-22'. You must have aduana remove the sticker from your vehicles whenever you exit Mexico. Why? Firstly, it is the law and that isn't always understood by the border agents. So, why worry? Because, if your vehicle is lost (stolen, burned, traded, wrecked, etc.) while outside of Mexico, you can't bring in a replacement. As far as Mexico is concerned, it is still in Mexico; perhaps illegally (do you have a residence visa?) and you suddenly become liable for fines and penalties up to the value of the vehicle. It can, and has, become a nightmare when it happens. 
The border guy was also wrong regarding your FMT or FMM. They are to be turned in when you exit Mexico (even though they may not want them or know what to do with them at the border) and immediately become void. Example: You have to turn them in to fly out or you can't board the airplane.
You are correct; many are confused. Please don't try to 'test the system'. Claiming that, 'they told me' won't help one little bit. Here's a rare, but possible scenario: You leave a car behind and exit with your tourist permit. The car is stolen or otherwise driven by someone else and causes an accident or death. Guess who remains responsible? You! You left it behind illegally.


----------



## benzark (Sep 5, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Well, Darn it all. Two years ago, I "accidentally" left the country without turning in anything. I was lost in Matamoros in the motorhome, dark fast approaching, and somehow got into a line of vehicles, and before I knew what was happening, I was back in the good old USA. No Mexican Customs were available to go through. 

Therefore, before the six months was over, I had to drive back from Arkansas into Mexico for a short period of time, so I could exit properly and turn in the permits and visas. Now I want to return in a short period of time, and have to go through the exact opposite scenario. 

Oh, well. Whatever. 

I appreciate the information!

Thanks, 
George





RVGRINGO said:


> Here's the 'catch-22'. You must have aduana remove the sticker from your vehicles whenever you exit Mexico. Why? Firstly, it is the law and that isn't always understood by the border agents. So, why worry? Because, if your vehicle is lost (stolen, burned, traded, wrecked, etc.) while outside of Mexico, you can't bring in a replacement. As far as Mexico is concerned, it is still in Mexico; perhaps illegally (do you have a residence visa?) and you suddenly become liable for fines and penalties up to the value of the vehicle. It can, and has, become a nightmare when it happens.
> The border guy was also wrong regarding your FMT or FMM. They are to be turned in when you exit Mexico (even though they may not want them or know what to do with them at the border) and immediately become void. Example: You have to turn them in to fly out or you can't board the airplane.
> You are correct; many are confused. Please don't try to 'test the system'. Claiming that, 'they told me' won't help one little bit. Here's a rare, but possible scenario: You leave a car behind and exit with your tourist permit. The car is stolen or otherwise driven by someone else and causes an accident or death. Guess who remains responsible? You! You left it behind illegally.


----------



## benzark (Sep 5, 2010)

*Well I hate that I missed it.*

Oh, well, it was probably well deserved. Thanks to all for the help. 

I have been visiting with an immigration lawyer to try to get the answers to my questions under the current (new) regulations. 

Thanks to all for your help. Enjoy you time here, or wherever you are.


----------



## mndwgz (Sep 13, 2010)

benzark said:


> Well, Darn it all. Two years ago, I "accidentally" left the country without turning in anything. I was lost in Matamoros in the motorhome, dark fast approaching, and somehow got into a line of vehicles, and before I knew what was happening, I was back in the good old USA. No Mexican Customs were available to go through.
> 
> Oh, well. Whatever.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me back in 2002/03. Do you think they'll still have me in the system? Been in and out of MX a few times since, but flew in. 

Kind of still on topic: I have a post in the Importing Vehicle thread and can't edit; 
My understanding of the original post is you can bring in multiple vehicles. Correct?
All of the vehicles are in both our names, except for the '76 which is untitled, never has been, and a garage ornament, I do have the 1976 bill of sale.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

With the exception of the Motorhome and 'toad', you may only import one vehicle per person and it may not be of 'commercial' size.


----------

